
Show HN: MikroORM 3 – TypeScript ORM Based on Data Mapper and Unit of Work - B4nan
https://github.com/mikro-orm/mikro-orm
======
B4nan
MikroORM is TypeScript ORM for Node.js based on Data Mapper, Unit of Work and
Identity Map patterns.

Key features: \- Implicit transactions \- ChangeSet based persistence \-
Supports both SQL and NoSQL

website: [http://mikro-orm.io/](http://mikro-orm.io/) repo:
[https://github.com/mikro-orm/mikro-orm](https://github.com/mikro-orm/mikro-
orm) release article (v3): [https://mikro-orm.io/blog/mikro-
orm-3-released](https://mikro-orm.io/blog/mikro-orm-3-released) introductory
article (v2): [https://mikro-orm.io/blog/introducing-mikroorm-typescript-
da...](https://mikro-orm.io/blog/introducing-mikroorm-typescript-data-mapper-
orm-with-identity-map)

